# money order with hemp depot



## loolagigi (Feb 16, 2010)

in the instruction from the website it states buying a money order from the post office. cant i just buy any international money order withought buying it from the post office?


----------



## Locked (Feb 16, 2010)

As long as it is an international money order you can buy it anywhere...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought that they specifically wanted an international Postal money order.  I have used the postal MO when ordering from them, because thats what thy ask for.  

I will say they are good about answering my emails, maybe drop them a note and ask.


----------



## Locked (Feb 16, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I thought that they specifically wanted an international Postal money order.  I have used the postal MO when ordering from them, because thats what thy ask for.
> 
> I will say they are good about answering my emails, maybe drop them a note and ask.



Actually the way it reads they kind of don't like postal money orders...that's why the specify international...from their site:


*Money Order* 
                          Purchase a money order for the total amount you calculated                            on the order form. Be sure to add shipping, as well                            as tax if applicable (tax is for Canadian orders only).                            Money orders should be made payable to 6200672 CANADA                            INC. *If you are ordering from outside of Canada, and                            using a money order from the post office, make sure                            it is an international one, so it can be cashed in Canada*.                         Remember, a money order is cheap insurance. Keep your                            copy, and if lost in the mail, you can get your money                            back. All that for $2 or $3 dollars, very wise. 


Sounds like the Post Office might sell both international and US money orders...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL--I just go to my credit union and ask them for a money order.  I took their instructions to mean that _*if*_ you send a *postal money order*, it must be an international money order, otherwise, it doesn't have to.  I have never had any problems with any of my orders.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL...I guess I misunderstood...okay...I read it as it needed to be an international postal MO...lol...I've got my orders from them...with no complaints so...lol...thanks for clearing that up!


----------

